# 

## compi

I znowu dylemat. Do prac przy mojej więźbie i potem do przydomowych Stihl czy Husqvarna? W Stihlu sprzedawca o dziwo polecał mi model 180 zamiast nowego 181. Kwoty to w granicach 900zł przy silniku 2.0KM. Argumentował to znanym modelem i niezawodnością. Pokazywał różnice w mocowaniach ważnych elementów. Starszy model jest też o dziwo lżejszy o 0,2kg. I teraz mam spory zgryz. W Husqvarnie jest również promocja. I tak za 1179 mamy model 435 z 2.2KM silnikiem plus łańcuch i czapeczka  :smile:  . Serwis mam bliżej Stihla, części zamienne podobno w takich samych cenach. Chyba jakieś forum pilarzy odwiedzę. Podobno piła dostaje najbardziej w kość podczas cięcia opału.

----------


## iza_i_pawel

Witam,
Całkiem nie dawno miałem podobny dylemat.  :Confused:  
W związku, że część elektronarzędzi biorę w jednym sklepie pozwoliłem sobie pojeździć po innych, zapoznać się z ofertą, parametrami i porównać ceny. Dobry byłby Stihl, Stiga, a nawet Einhel.
Ja jednak poczytałem wcześniej trochę w Internecie opinii o piłach i pilarkach, oswoiłem się z parametrami i wypośrodkowałem, czego mi potrzeba. Wyszedłem z założenia, że piła / pilarka łańcuchowa, spalinowa nie będzie przeze mnie wykorzystywana profesjonalnie, czyli zawodowo, a służyć mi ma podczas budowy domu i potem (jak przetrwa, a mam nadzieję, że tak) do prac wokół domu, w szczególności do przygotowywania drewna kominkowego i drobnych, corocznych prac w ogrodzie.
Po porównaniu parametrów, cen, aktualnych promocji oraz wiedzy jaką dysponują „chłopcy” zachęcający mnie do zakupu ICH właśnie towaru – powróciłem do sklepu, w którym już wcześniej kupowałem inny sprzęt i nabyłem za stosunkowo nieduże pieniądze piłę, która była jednym z potencjalnych kandydatów, uzyskując jeszcze rabat, 24 miesięczną gwarancję, serwis za 20PLN kiedy tylko będę potrzebował, ostrzenie łańcucha za darmo – zawsze, litr oleju do smarowania łańcucha i litr oleju do mieszanki.
Wybór padł na: *Partner P738 - 1.5 kW / 2 KM* (na częściach Husqvarna, tak dla jasności).
http://www.ksylon.pl/_var/gfx/15d2b2...20b4fb2cc2.jpg
W zestawie był klucz do świecy i osłony łańcucha, pilniczek oraz plastikowa osłona na prowadnicę. Piła zalana na FULL olejem i paliwem przez sprzedawcę, przy mnie odpalana z odpowiednim instruktażem.
Moim zdaniem: model idealny do prac gospodarskich / przydomowych, łatwa w uruchamianiu i obsłudze, dużo nowatorskich rozwiązań firmy Husqvarna, a przy tym ergonomiczna, przemyślana konstrukcja i cenowo przystępna. Ja się zmieściłem w 649,00PLN.  :smile:  

P.S. Nie jest to mój pierwszy produkt firmy Partner, ale to nie sentyment, czy przywiązanie do firmy. Te produkty są produkowane jakby dla moich potrzeb i mi pasują.
Życzę trafionego wyboru i udanego zakupu.  :big grin:  
Pzdr. Paweł.

----------


## Regut1

Praktycznie każda z tych pilarek będzie dobra jeżeli trafi w odpowiednie ręce. I odwrotnie przez złe użytkowanie każdą z nich można bardzo szybko zniszczyć. Podstawa to ostry łańcuch i jego smarowanie, konserwacja. Rzeczy wydaje się oczywiste i banalne ale w nich najczęściej tkwi przyczyna awarii pilarki. Sprzęt  trzeba dobrać do swoich potrzeb w tym rodzaju i ilości przecinanego drewna.  Sam miałem 2,7 KM a potem zmieniłem na 3 KM i ta ostatnia moim zdaniem jest rozsądnym kompromisem wagi do mocy pilarki. Jeżeli znam życie to więźbę będą kładli fachowcy, a oni mają swój sprzęt dlatego przez pozostałe lata  piła będzie służyła do przygotowania opału na zimę.  Jeżeli jest tak jak napisałem, to proponuję tę mocniejszą. Jeżeli tego opału będzie więcej niż 2-3m3  drewna do kominka to kup 3 KM. Sprzęt który nie jest firmowy to loteria możesz trafić na bardzo dobry egzemplarz,  a można trafić na produkt, który po okresie gwarancji trzeba będzie wymienić na nowy. Ten ostatni przypadek występuje częściej, chociaż nie jest powiedziane że akurat Ty nie będziesz tym szczęściarzem.

----------


## am00

Do cięcia drewna kominkowego mam elektryczną za 200zł od 4lat , a do lasu kupiłem sobie właśnie najtańszą z marketu za 300zł z dwuletnią gwarancją. Sprzęt marketowy ma tę zaletę, że jak się popsuje to wymieniają na nowy, a ten markowy idzie do serwisu i tam udawadniają klientowi, że się źle z nim obchodził i gwarancji nie uznają. Sąsiadowi raz zabrakło w lesie paliwa do Huswarny i pożyczył od kolegi, który miał Stihla. Przy innej okazji coś mu się popsuło i w serwisie już wykryli, że było wlewane inne paliwo i musiał za naprawę zapłacić 300zł. Jak ktoś pracuje w lesie przez 8 godzin dziennie, to kupuje profesionalną, ale do zastosowań okazjonalnych, to tylko jak się ma za dużo kasy.

----------


## Regut1

Gwarancje masz na dwa max trzy lata, pytanie co dalej? Naprawa, czy zakup nowego urządzenia? Kwestia następna to jakość pracy na sprzęcie profesjonalnym, w stosunku do pracy na no name. Pracowałem na jednym i na drugim i jest bardzo widoczna różnica. Jeśli potrafisz dbać o urzadzenie i odpowiednio je eksploatować i bedziesz używał go sam, a najwazniejsze masz na to pieniadze, warto zainwestować w jakość. Jeżeli sprzetę kupujesz na tzw. "zabicie"  a dodatkowo borykasz sie przejściowym brakiem środków, kupić "no name" przynajmniej nie będzie płaczu gdy coś sie stanie ze sprzętem. 
Sprzedawcy w zakresie sprzętu "no name" też sie ostatnio reflektują i potrafią odmownie rozpatrzyć gwarancje z uwgi na nieodpowiednią obsługę.

To wszystk otrzeba uwzglednić i stosownei do własnych potrzeb i możliwości podjąć decyzje.

Pzdr

----------


## bst

Firmy porownywalne, sprawdz ktory serwis masz blizej / ktory jest lepszy. Jacy tam pracuja ludzie. Wystarczy pojechac i zapytac jaki polecaja model. Po chwili rozmowy mozna juz sobie wyrobic zdanie gdzie jest lepiej. 
Natomiast ten najtansze modele to modele amatorskie i trzeba sie z tym liczyc. Ja zaryzykowalem zakup uzywanej pily z serii profesjonalnej. I jak na razie sie sprawdza wysmienicie.

----------


## Darpiot

Kilka lat wstecz chciałem tanią piłę, której głównym celem miało być ciecie metrówek do kominka. Przywieziono mi z Austrii *Partnera 1,8 KM*(modelu nie pamietam - mogę spojrzec wieczorem). Podobno to gorsza odmiana Husquarny.  Nie taka gorsza jak się okazuje. Losy piły były dość burzliwe wycinając 2 sady owocowe w których rosły stare jabłonie o średnicy do 70cm, zagajnik jesionowy i tnąc nizliczoną ilość metrówek. Piła jak do tej pory nie była nawet w regulacji bo nie było takiej potrzeby. Jest niezawodna.

----------


## Regut1

> Firmy porownywalne, sprawdz ktory serwis masz blizej / ktory jest lepszy. Jacy tam pracuja ludzie. Wystarczy pojechac i zapytac jaki polecaja model. Po chwili rozmowy mozna juz sobie wyrobic zdanie gdzie jest lepiej. 
> Natomiast ten najtansze modele to modele amatorskie i trzeba sie z tym liczyc. Ja zaryzykowalem zakup uzywanej pily z serii profesjonalnej. I jak na razie sie sprawdza wysmienicie.


Potwierdzam. 
Z tym że warto wiedzieć od kogo się taki sprzęt kupuje i kto na nim pracował ewentualnie przed zakupem zanieść sprzęt zaufanego do serwisu żeby go przejrzeli. Stare profesjonalne pilarki, odpowiednio konserowane i używane  mają to do siebie że są bardziej trwałe niż nowe modele tego samego producenta. 
Reszta to kwestia zwykłego szcęścia.

----------


## compi

I zaszalałem  :smile: . Zakup to Husqvarna 440, 2,4 KM mocy; 4,4 kg waga. Dostałem w promocji torbę - pokrowiec na piłę ( cordura) i czapkę  :smile: . Dokupiłem łańcuch i olej. Tak jak ktoś wyżej napisał znalazłem w końcu sklep gdzie sprzedawca poświęcił mi nie tylko więcej niż klika minut, ale też szczegółowo, na podstawie swoich doświadczeń jako były pracownik leśny, wyjaśnił różnice między poszczególnymi modelami. Podsumowując opinię sprzedawcy i ludzi pracujących przy drzewach/drewnie można określić kilka podstawowych błędów podczas wyboru sprzętu przez laika, którym też jestem. Otóż cięcie drewna na opał wymaga od piły sporej wytrzymałości, niemniejszej niż sprzętu profi. Ciągłe cięcie i praca non-stop powoduje spore przeciążenia. W lesie piła pracuje z przerwami. I tak pilarka lekka - gałęziówka jaką miałem zamiar kupić, byłaby narażona na uszkodzenia i powodowałaby, że czas pracy wydłużyłby się znacznie. Waga nie jest tak istostna, a moc i systemy ułatwiające pracę są tu priorytetem. Mam na myśli amortyzatory, zabezpieczenia, smartstarty itp.  Inna rzecz to części zamienne. W Stihlu i Husie kupimy części nawet za 10 lat. 
 Patrzę na ten swój komplecik i morda mi się śmieje. Tylko jak teraz żonie powiedzieć ile wydałem?   :Roll:  

Dach będzie robił mi kolega, który jest cieślą. Ma swój sprzęt, ale stwierdziłem, że jest to właśnie powód, żeby dokupić coś do warsztaciku  :wink: .

----------


## bart80

ja mam stihla i nie narzekam. kolega pilarz zawodowy twierdzi że hq jest dobra do cięzszej roboty a stihl do precyzyjnej, cóż do więźby więc lepszy stihl /tak myślę/ a potem do ciecia opału i pracy w ogrodzie też sie przyda przy używalności kilka kilkadziesiąt razy w roku to szans nie ma jej zajechac aczkolwiek wszystko zależy od użytkownika

----------


## step26

ja od 4 lat uzywam stihl 180C i jestem bardzo zadowolony, jak na razie nic sie nie psulo, w mojej okolicy wszyscy sasiedzi maja stihla i sa zadowoleni;
husqwarna tez jest dobra pila tylko, ze jest ona wieksza i wiecej pala i uwazam, ze bardziej nadaja sie dla zawodowych pilarzy

----------


## franco103

> Sąsiadowi raz zabrakło w lesie paliwa do Huswarny i pożyczył od kolegi, który miał Stihla. Przy innej okazji coś mu się popsuło i w serwisie już wykryli, że było wlewane inne paliwo i musiał za naprawę zapłacić 300zł.


Mogę się  mylić ale instrukcja obsługi wyraźnie mówi o paliwie i oleju do niego. W pracy czasami korzystam nieprofesjonalnie ze Sthila i Husqwarny... i zawsze zapytam która mieszanka do której piły.... tak mnie nauczyli.

Miałem możliwość to dla swoich prywatnych potrzeb zrobiłem sobie kurs drwala - pilarza operatora pilarki spalinowej. Dzięki temu kuroswi mogę spuszczać nawet tarcziczki i powiem szczerz, że w czasie 3 tygodniowego kursu pracowałem i Stihlem i Husqwarną i... wygrywa Husqwarna... a jeżeli chodzi o prowadnice to Oregon. I tyle z praktycznych spostrzeżeń.

A najważniejsze co da każdemu radość z długiego korzystania z narzędzi to dbanie o nie, odpowiednia obsługa i konserwacja.

----------


## leszeq

Mam w swojej firmie Husqvarne od 3 lat i nigdy mnie jeszcze nie zawiodła  :smile:  Jeżeli kiedykolwiek miałbym wymienić ten sprzęt, to z pewnością będzie to też  Husqvarna.

----------

